#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Recebendo parametros - PHP

## Walfredo

Bom, eu tenho um site ou melhor, estou desenvolvendo um site para o cliente(http://www.labortecne.com.br/site/contato.php) nele existe uma lista de emails do lado direito e quero que quando ninguem clicar naquele link ele envie para um destinatário default e que quando ele clicar ele receba o parametro, por exemplo, [email protected] só que eu não estou conseguindo pegar na mesma página o parametro [email protected]

Alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda ou alguma dica sem a utilização de swith?

----------


## SDM

cara eu acho q o melhor pra vc seria usar javascript.....tipo, quando o cara clicar no link vc seta uma variavel no form do email pra quando ele clicar em ok ele enviar o email q o cara clicou tbm....  :Wink:

----------


## 1c3m4n

Ave para com isso, nao se atreva a colocar uma pagina com esse codigo no ar se nao qdo o povo descobrir ela teu server vai virar uma fonte de SPAM, o que impede um FDP de criar um script que fica dando um GET na tua pagina soh mudando o endereco de destino?

ao inves disso sugiro que vc monte um combo ou qq outra coisa do tipo com a lista de endereços fixo, ai vc consegue tratar melhor os valores

$email=$_POST["email"];

mas se vc quer arriscar vc recupera as variaveis vc vai precisar fazer o seguinte, qdo o cara clicar no endereco pra enviar, vc teria que recarregar a pagina com PHP_SELF ou entaum com javascript como o SDM falou (odeio javascript aaaarrrrgggggggg)
ai vc pega:
$email=$_POST["email"] // se for com php_self
$email=$_REQUEST["email"]; se for javascript

----------


## Walfredo

> Ave para com isso, nao se atreva a colocar uma pagina com esse codigo no ar se nao qdo o povo descobrir ela teu server vai virar uma fonte de SPAM, o que impede um FDP de criar um script que fica dando um GET na tua pagina soh mudando o endereco de destino?
> 
> ao inves disso sugiro que vc monte um combo ou qq outra coisa do tipo com a lista de endereços fixo, ai vc consegue tratar melhor os valores
> 
> $email=$_POST["email"];
> 
> mas se vc quer arriscar vc recupera as variaveis vc vai precisar fazer o seguinte, qdo o cara clicar no endereco pra enviar, vc teria que recarregar a pagina com PHP_SELF ou entaum com javascript como o SDM falou (odeio javascript aaaarrrrgggggggg)
> ai vc pega:
> $email=$_POST["email"] // se for com php_self
> $email=$_REQUEST["email"]; se for javascript



Veja como eu fiz...

----------------------------------------

$destinatario = $_REQUEST['destinatario'];

switch($destinatario) {

case "[email protected]":
$emailDestinatario = "[email protected]";
break;

case "[email protected]":
$emailDestinatario = "[email protected]";
break;

case "[email protected]":
$emailDestinatario = "[email protected]@labortecne.com.br";
break;

case "[email protected]":
$emailDestinatario = "[email protected]@labortecne.com.br";
break; 

default:
$emailDestinatario = "[email protected]";
break;
}

Aí dentro do meu form tem...

<input name="emailDestinatario" type="hidden" value="<? $emailDestinatario ?>">

e meu form submete para um outro arquivo que eu faço...

echo $emailDestinatario;

E nada... ele não deveria imprimir na tela o email do destinatário? Ou ele guarda este valor na memória e não deveria imprimir mesmo???

----------


## 1c3m4n

heheeh faltou um detalhe que eu sempre vivia fazendo tb

troque isso:
<input name="emailDestinatario" type="hidden" value="<? $emailDestinatario ?>"> 

por isso:
<input name="emailDestinatario" type="hidden" value="<?=$emailDestinatario; ?>"> 

faltou o "="  :Big Grin:

----------

vc pode mandar via post ou get
pelo que me parece vc usa o get
então usa tipo assim

$destinatario = $HTTP_GET_VARS['destinatario'];

----------


## whinston

> mas se vc quer arriscar vc recupera as variaveis vc vai precisar fazer o seguinte, qdo o cara clicar no endereco pra enviar, vc teria que recarregar a pagina com PHP_SELF ou entaum com javascript como o SDM falou (odeio javascript aaaarrrrgggggggg)
> ai vc pega:
> $email=$_POST["email"] // se for com php_self
> $email=$_REQUEST["email"]; se for javascript


cara, não entendi oq fazer.. onde se quer colocar um conteudo coloca um link pra usar a função do PHP_SELF? %-)

----------


## 1c3m4n

no action do form eu coloco o self pra ele enviar o form para a propria pagina

----------

